# LEEK meet Sunday 9th Sept 6pm-CANCELLED till Oct



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................
As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 9th Sept.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! 










.........................







..................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Renton72
4. Donners
5. dazza66
Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Renton72
4. Donners
5. dazza66
6.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Go on then 

Not missing out on the curry this time, that Gammon made me look especially fat :roll: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Go on then
> 
> Not missing out on the curry this time, that Gammon made me look especially fat :roll: :lol:


 :lol:

Stick me down for both please John.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

bank holiday?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> bank holiday?


Whys that? dont tell me you go skiing on bank holidays!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

It is a bank holiday good spot Ryan, ive checked my diary and i may be at the notting hill carnival, im not 100% yet.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

How long before your new arrival Chris ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> How long before your new arrival Chris ?


I thought he was putting some of that weight back on :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> How long before your new arrival Chris ?


Im not sure i must give them a call to get an update, probably 1st wek in sept. My backs killing me! :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi guys!
Really enjoyed the meet ,Sophie had a lovely time.
She wants to come to the next one too....so put us both down please :wink:

hello!!
It is sophie here i really enjoyed it, i had a laugh and i might be coming to the next TT meet.Will Scott be coming


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> Hi guys!
> Really enjoyed the meet ,*Sophie had a lovely time photoshoping me*  :lol:
> She wants to come to the next one too....so put us both down please :wink:
> 
> ...


I did wonder why they were giggling :lol:


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi All,

Put me down for both, My mouth is watering from the pictures of the curry.......! Trying hard to stop myself licking the screen.....! See ya there if not before.

Dazza


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dazza66 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Put me down for both, My mouth is watering from the pictures of the curry.......! Trying hard to stop myself licking the screen.....! See ya there if not before.
> 
> Dazza


Ok Darren your on the list mate :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Just been offered Â£10k by a dealer part ex,bit more than i thought i would get :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Just been offered Â£10k by a dealer part ex,bit more than i thought i would get :?












:idea: :?:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

yeah it was Chrysler but that was just cos i was passing.
They are still a bit much for me at 20k the'll drop a fair bit as they have only been around for a year or two.
Another TT is still on the cards at the moment 8) :wink:


----------



## SeanTT (Jul 19, 2007)

I will come along to Bluewater and then the pub, my first meet so be gentle :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

SeanTT said:


> I will come along to Bluewater and then the pub, my first meet so be gentle :lol:


Ok Sean see you there mate! 8) :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dazza has a new mod to show off,he sent these to me for you guys to have a look at.Good job i think! 8)

Hi John.
Please find attached 2 pics of my TT dash Just had a custom made double pod mount for a Turbo boost & oil pressure gauge. 
The guy who made it is a friend of mine called Mike who custom makes dash pods for variuos vehicles for Track & Road. This is the first one he,s made for a TT. 
His company is based locally in Meopham Kent. His Web address is www.mosturbos.co.uk Is there anychance you could put these pics on the TT forum with a link to the web address.


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

i will try and make this one be good to put names to faces!!
Is there a link to where the curry house is?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

alibTTman said:


> i will try and make this one be good to put names to faces!!
> Is there a link to where the curry house is?


Right here the Hornster put them on the map


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> alibTTman said:
> 
> 
> > i will try and make this one be good to put names to faces!!
> ...


Yes we certainly did 

Cliffe Spice. 01634 222231. 17 Parkside, Cliffe Woods, Rochester, ME3 8HX


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Arrrrgh I know on the other thread i said i woud make this. But didnt realise the date. Got a Poker tourney to be at. 5K guarrantted prize money. So unless the guy who is driving drops out. I've already said i'm going. But def the next one.....Sorry!!!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Arrrrgh I know on the other thread i said i woud make this. But didnt realise the date. Got a Poker tourney to be at. 5K guarrantted prize money. So unless the guy who is driving drops out. I've already said i'm going. But def the next one.....Sorry!!!!!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Just been offered Â£10k by a dealer part ex,bit more than i thought i would get :?
> ...


Hi guys I just found out that I am baby sitting my nephew and neice this weekend (sunday)...bugger !  .. So I'm afraid I won't be able to make it.

My brother came over from Canada 2 weeks ago and mentioned that the Chrsyler 300c in the States or was $30,000 ...thats only Â£16,000


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Arrrrgh I know on the other thread i said i woud make this. But didnt realise the date. Got a Poker tourney to be at. 5K guarrantted prize money. So unless the guy who is driving drops out. I've already said i'm going. But def the next one.....Sorry!!!!!


Wondered where you got to....see you at the next one :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry guys, im gonna have to give this one a miss. Im off to the Notting Hill carnival, ill see you at the September Meet with the new addition!  .

Have a good one.

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Arrrrgh I know on the other thread i said i woud make this. But didnt realise the date. Got a Poker tourney to be at. 5K guarrantted prize money. So unless the guy who is driving drops out. I've already said i'm going. But def the next one.....Sorry!!!!!


As punishment you have to share your winnings by buying us krispy kremes  :wink:


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi all, Are we still on for the Curry Bash....? By the look of it everybodys dropping like flys....? Dazza


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dazza66 said:


> Hi all, Are we still on for the Curry Bash....? By the look of it everybodys dropping like flys....? Dazza


Hi Darren

Allways happens this time of year mate 8)

Family,holidays and kids etc all put a stop to our fun from time to time :lol: :wink:

Right lets check then whose still coming for the curry or bluewater! 8)

John


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> dazza66 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, Are we still on for the Curry Bash....? By the look of it everybodys dropping like flys....? Dazza
> ...


I am still up for both


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > dazza66 said:
> ...


What a surprise :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


I had a little Massalla daal last week, was quite nice to dip me bread in


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Holiday time for and the family too, so can't make this meet. See you all next month 8)

dave


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Holiday time for and the family too, so can't make this meet. See you all next month 8)
> 
> dave


See what i mean!....C'mon Dave get your priorities right mate.. :lol: :wink:

Have a good time mate and you'd better pre-warn all the dads Scotts coming :wink:

I can talk i'll be away for the Oct one


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> dave_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


I'm still going Yousuf's mate promised me a guaranteed blow back special :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry guys something important has come up at work :? 
I'm gonna have to drop out for the first time ever 

Do you guys still want this meet to continue ? or shall we reschedule it?

Sorry again 

John


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Lets do the LEEK MEET & CURRY BASH Another time when theres more up for it, its ok with me.........! dAZZA 66


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

If you reschedule it i will be able to come! yayyyy!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll go with the flow


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all ! Im off to do some baby sitting now...if you do reschedule I can make it too :!: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Chaps are we going ahead with this ? I'm at a loose end, and the Mother in law has just pitched up, apparently she'e staying tonight as well :twisted:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi guys, when is this one re-scheduled to?
Or will it just be next months one? (Then John will never have missed one)

Oh crap!... I know have no excuse to get me out of looking at kitchens today!!!!

Ant


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I can do next sunday but no curry as im at work till 5:30pm or the sunday after im off all day :wink:

what do ya reckon????


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Could do next Sunday no curry though, or the one after + curry  following Sunday I'm in Spa for the GP


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Guys, Any week-end cool for me....! Dazza


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right how about the 9th Sept then???

O yeah and im thinking of getting one of these to play on! what do ya reckon? 8) :wink:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HONDA-VT-750-SHAD ... dZViewItem


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

It's not quattro !
On the other hand it is roofless!
I can just imagine you in leathers :!: :-*


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> It's not quattro !
> On the other hand it is roofless!
> I can just imagine you in leathers :!: :-*


I feel most uncomfortable with you imagining me in leathers :? :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

9th should be ok not sure about curry at the mo

Does the chopper make a proper chopper sound ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> 9th should be ok not sure about curry at the mo
> 
> Does the chopper make a proper chopper sound ?


O yes my mate at work has the Vt 1100,lovely looking and sounding.But i do fancy a Harley! 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > 9th should be ok not sure about curry at the mo
> ...


I see a guy every morning on harley really low wide handle barred Harley always dressed in Camoflage gear and a black skull cap helmet 8) It even drowns my car out


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Now i know your telling porkies! :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


I'm not, he gave it some beans as he went passed me and it made me jump so much i almost swerved into him :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

I can make the 9th!

Has Jon got a big chopper? I cant get into ebay from work, and im just summising! :wink:


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Cool wiv me guys....! 9th OK, Dazza


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> I can make the 9th!
> 
> Has Jon got a big chopper? I cant get into ebay from work, and im just summising! :wink:


Yep


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > I can make the 9th!
> ...


Ahh the good old days.... brown flares / elastic waisted trousers
and a red chopper! That was me :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


......At the last meet!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

a18eem said:


> Ahh the good old days.... brown flares / elastic waisted trousers
> and a red chopper! That was me :wink:


Let me get this straight Arif, You were walking round with your red chopper hanging out your trousers?  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok then so next sunday the 9th then ok everyone??? :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Ok then so next sunday the 9th then ok everyone??? :wink:


Cool can't do the curry though


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Ok then so next sunday the 9th then ok everyone??? :wink:
> ...


Ok mate not too worried about the curry myself,but if enough want to go i will  :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get a good curry?

I don't mind doing a 300 mile round trip 

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> Anyone know where I can get a good curry?
> 
> I don't mind doing a 300 mile round trip
> 
> Nick


You down this way again nick?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where I can get a good curry?
> ...


Well, no is the actual answer. I was just thinking of a trip out for the day 

I was thinking of getting a few together for the run down for your end of Sept meet, but now you've rescheduled this one I wasn't sure what will happen for your next meet?

I'm free this sunday so depending on what interest your going to get for the curry and meet I'll come down. If not, when do you think your next one will be?

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok mate,:wink: The next one i would think will be Oct 21st as im away in mexico for the first part of Oct


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Okeydokey. How many you expecting for the curry on Sunday? At the moment there could be me and 1 other person in their TT coming down. Just want to make sure it's worth the trip  I'll see if I can get any more to come down, but not sure how many being late notice.

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> Okeydokey. How many you expecting for the curry on Sunday? At the moment there could be me and 1 other person in their TT coming down. Just want to make sure it's worth the trip  I'll see if I can get any more to come down, but not sure how many being late notice.
> 
> Nick


Not many at the moment as its a bit short notice due to the last one being cancelled cos of work.
Personally id leave it till the next one nick if poss


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like a plan then mate. I'll have time to to get some of us together for a good run down then.

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> Sounds like a plan then mate. I'll have time to to get some of us together for a good run down then.
> 
> Nick


Nice one :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right so its just me Dazza Renton and Bam sunday night then is it guys?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

8) Looking forward to seing Chris's new car


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Did someone mention curry, a day before (another) special day for me!

Sorry I haven't posted anything for a while - can I still come out to play??

KT


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Right so its just me Dazza Renton and Bam sunday night then is it guys?


I can make it Sunday night guys. Ill bring the new car down as well, Lisas just given me permission to drive it :wink:

So is it M&S at 6 then?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right so whose actually for the curry??? as i need to book it if so!
if only a couple of us im gonna just go to bluey as theres a couple of things i need to do :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Right so whose actually for the curry??? as i need to book it if so!
> if only a couple of us im gonna just go to bluey as theres a couple of things i need to do :roll:


Im going to have to give the curry a miss tomorrow mate, ill be at bluey at 6.

See you then

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry guys can't do this one now, my wifes grandfather passed away in the night


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Sorry guys can't do this one now, my wifes grandfather passed away in the night


sorry to hear that mate.

My Condolences Go Out to You and Your Family.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Sorry guys can't do this one now, my wifes grandfather passed away in the night


Condolences from Danielle and I mate,see ya next time :wink:

Chris is it worth it just the two of us mate ? :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Sorry guys can't do this one now, my wifes grandfather passed away in the night


Tony, condolences to you and your family.

So is it just Bluey now???


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys can't do this one now, my wifes grandfather passed away in the night
> ...


Hardly worth you coming all that way Kev if its only a couple of us :?

Very quiet round here the last few weeks


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys can't do this one now, my wifes grandfather passed away in the night
> ...


Leave it till next month John. Put me down for a curry and bluewater.

The August meets always a nightmare! :lol:

See you next time


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


And there was me thinking it was SEPTEMBER!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Know what ya mean,we shouldn't bother with meets around school holidays :roll: :lol:

Lucky buggers with all those kids :roll:  :lol:

Ok then guys its off for today,i'll sort out a date for next month.
Nick may come be coming along with his group again...they love that curry


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> And there was me thinking it was SEPTEMBER!!!


The year has gone so fast. The meet was in August originally, it was the back holiday weekend. :wink:


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Guys & Dolls, Didn,t know the latest meet had been cancelled..!? Was waiting up there like a Plum, Met another couple in there rag top TT from High Wycombe. Never mind back to Rochester for me. See you all soon..! Regards to you all Dazza


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just got back from Bluey. Dazza, it was good to meet you mate! Maybe I should've said that we might be there....?!  :? 

Oh well, there's always next time! And we spent loads of money earlier in the afternoon....


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Got your text Kev, but not till we came out of the cinema at half past 6.....and had run back to the car, and raced round to M&S!! :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry guys just seen this been so busy!

Sorry you both turned up like that,you do need to keep an eye on the thread up till the last minute if possible :? 
People tend to drop out at the last minute,especially this time of year.
If you need to get hold of me at all in the future to confirm anything just give me a call 07802940481

I'll sort the next date ,just got a few things in the pipeline at the mo 

Cheers

John


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Sorry guys just seen this been so busy!
> 
> Sorry you both turned up like that,you do need to keep an eye on the thread up till the last minute if possible :?
> People tend to drop out at the last minute,especially this time of year.
> ...


you have a pm


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys just seen this been so busy!
> ...


Can't see one mate :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

thehornster said:


> Sorry guys just seen this been so busy!
> 
> Sorry you both turned up like that,you do need to keep an eye on the thread up till the last minute if possible :?
> People tend to drop out at the last minute,especially this time of year.
> ...


Hi John,

No probs mate. We hadn't definitely decided to come along until the last minute anyway. I'll have to see if I can talk him into the next one!

:lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Hows everyone for the 21st Oct??? 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 17#1051117


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Guys, I,ve found on the Forum a different meet-up going on in Ashford on the 21st Oct.....! Meeting up at 10.30am at the Cinema complex then a drive out through Rye stopping for lunch & a couple of Diet cokes...! Gonna give that a bash this month ok. Not blowing you all out, Been to BlueH2o twice now & no shows. Next month for me now ( Nov )


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

dazza66 said:


> Hi Guys, I,ve found on the Forum a different meet-up going on in Ashford on the 21st Oct.....! Meeting up at 10.30am at the Cinema complex then a drive out through Rye stopping for lunch & a couple of Diet cokes...! Gonna give that a bash this month ok. Not blowing you all out, Been to BlueH2o twice now & no shows. Next month for me now ( Nov )


Do both, i might


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> dazza66 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, I,ve found on the Forum a different meet-up going on in Ashford on the 21st Oct.....! Meeting up at 10.30am at the Cinema complex then a drive out through Rye stopping for lunch & a couple of Diet cokes...! Gonna give that a bash this month ok. Not blowing you all out, Been to BlueH2o twice now & no shows. Next month for me now ( Nov )
> ...


Can you afford the fuel to both :lol:


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all, some know me, others don't, at least not yet :wink: Hoping my ride gets into the country in time to come along to the Ashford to Rye jaunt. You never know, i might have only just collected from the dealer.... what a great way to start out with the new car.

Looking forward to meeting other TT'ers. Be gentle on me, i'm a TT newb 8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dazza66 said:


> Hi Guys, I,ve found on the Forum a different meet-up going on in Ashford on the 21st Oct.....! Meeting up at 10.30am at the Cinema complex then a drive out through Rye stopping for lunch & a couple of Diet cokes...! Gonna give that a bash this month ok. Not blowing you all out, Been to BlueH2o twice now & no shows. Next month for me now ( Nov )


Ok Dazza see you next month,shame though as Nem's crew may all be coming down to see us all 

See ya next time mate :wink:

John


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

If I make good time & back well before 6.00pm I,ll jolly up to BlueH2o - No time for a curry at least get to see you all again....! Ere my new front bumper + Grill turned up yesterday. Just sorting out painting + fitting, gonna look super cool.....! yer baby yer, Oh do behave....!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dazza66 said:


> If I make good time & back well before 6.00pm I,ll jolly up to BlueH2o - No time for a curry at least get to see you all again....! Ere my new front bumper + Grill turned up yesterday. Just sorting out painting + fitting, gonna look super cool.....! yer baby yer, Oh do behave....!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Sounds like your enjoying your car Dazza! :wink:

Hopefully see you at bluey mate 

I'm there tonight at the circus they have visiting :roll:

John


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Ere....! Glad you said " at " the circus & not " in " ha ha ha........! What can you do...! ride a unicycle, whilst juggling chainsaws.....!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dazza66 said:


> Ere....! Glad you said " at " the circus & not " in " ha ha ha........! What can you do...! ride a unicycle, whilst juggling chainsaws.....!


http://www.bluewater.co.uk/this-month/w ... ue-surreal

Father in law is management there,we have ringside seats.Chicks in leotards ...bring it on!!!


----------



## D0C (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys when is the next kent meet ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

D0C said:


> Hey guys when is the next kent meet ?


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=98165

There ya go :wink:


----------

